# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Курите ли вы?

## Botanig

Я вот недавно начал :confused:...

----------


## IMPERIAL

Курю только кальян.

----------


## Botanig

А я captain black dark crema...

----------


## mr.L

Lucky Strike
но курить НЕ советую начинать, тем кто не курит ;)

----------


## Botanig

> Lucky Strike
> но курить НЕ советую начинать, тем кто не курит ;)


Я в жизни не курил, но сейчас пристрастился... Курю только сигарилы, к сигаретам больше не вернусь...

----------


## Botanig

Крикиньте, я бросил :D. Вот уже дней 20 не курю, я поклялся, что не буду больше курить и теперь как только тянет, то я вспоминаю о обещании данное самому себе и сразу забываю про сигареты )

----------


## Nikolas067

> Курю только кальян.


Аналогично.:)

----------


## Sacred

Если здоровье не мешает. Проблем нету. То не вижу смысла не курить , если от этого есть хоть малейшая доля релакса.

----------


## zen

я бросил уже 6 месяцев не курю,и жалею ,что не сделал это раньше,прочитал книгу ''Легкий способ бросить курить"

----------


## tinis

блин ребята 20 лет......водку прше бло бросить 12 лет не пью...курить бросить не могу хотя пытался......

----------


## GremlinE

Если с курением так активно борются, то, возможно, у кого-то в этом есть своя выгода. Так ли опасно курение?

----------


## Amare

и здесь целый год тишина...
просто с ума можно сойти!
если по делу, то есть по теме......курила...курю...

----------


## slava.sse

я не курю,нафиг надо просирать от 15 тыщь в год только на сигареты

---------- Post added at 19:31 ---------- Previous post was at 19:29 ----------

надо открывать новую ветку в общении,называется комната для курения

----------


## VDIGIT

Курить - здоровью вредить (К.О.) Курил - бросил. Ничего хорошего в этом нет ! Со временем приятные ощущения от выкуренных сигарет улетучивается и остается только непонятная слабость, кашель и куча другого гемора ! хотя кальян люблю - Редко но люблю :)

----------


## brunettegirl

курила полгода, но уже больше месяца, как бросила:dance:

----------


## james_b

Курил лет 7, вот уже третья попытка бросить, две недели не курю, как ни странно даже не хочется, а от дыма противно становится, но кальян иногда могу покурить.

----------


## ZonticK

Самый хороший способ борьбы с курением, касается крупнейших предпринимателей, это установка спортивной площадки возле предприятия, так сказать вышел, мяч в кольцо покидал, якобы перекурил. И вернулся к работе.

----------


## BashORgRuRoRu

> Самый хороший способ борьбы с курением, касается крупнейших предпринимателей, это установка спортивной площадки возле предприятия, так сказать вышел, мяч в кольцо покидал, якобы перекурил. И вернулся к работе.


Эх, побольше бы таких...

----------


## ZonticK

к сожалению таких щас наврятле найдешь, кроме как в американских фильмах...

*BashORgRuRoRu*, ник классный =)

----------


## grigorenko

> Если с курением так активно борются, то, возможно, у кого-то в этом есть своя выгода. Так ли опасно курение?


Абсолютно согласен! Кто-то кому-то не заплатил за производство сигарет и в России появилась акция БОРЬБЫ С КУРЕНИЕМ.

----------


## michailz

Курю только сигары.

----------


## grigorenko

Полагаю, курение вредно поскольку-постольку. К примеру, пришел на празднование Дня рождения друга - никак нельзя не выпить. Опять же вредно для здоровья. Загазованность в больших городах - опять же вредно для здоровья, однако подовляющее большинство желает проживать в мегаполисах - там перспективы повыше.
В общем, вся наша жизнь - сплошной вред.
Посему надо жить и не оглядываться кто что сказал. Захотел закурить - закури, захотел выпить - выпей. Главное, чтобы Ваши действия не нарушали жизнь родных, близких и просто прохожих!

----------


## Smile-smaile

> Я вот недавно начал :confused:...


Ай-Ай-Ай!!! Зачем? Зачем? Зачем?!
Я вот недавно отказалась от этой дурацкой, вредной и вонючей (в буквальном смысле) привычки)))
И это кайф! Да, не курить - это кайф!!!
Давайте сначала переходите на электронные, а потом совсем отказывайтесь)))

----------


## grigorenko

> Ай-Ай-Ай!!! Зачем? Зачем? Зачем?!


Курение - вполне нормальная процедура для человека.
За круглым накрытым столом с друзьями и подругами, после рюмочки, второй, и т.д., с сигаретой так приятно беседовать. Так сладко ...

----------


## Smile-smaile

> Курение - вполне нормальная процедура для человека.
> За круглым накрытым столом с друзьями и подругами, после рюмочки, второй, и т.д., с сигаретой так приятно беседовать. Так сладко ...


Ммммм... Зачем травить себя? девочкам еще деток рожать, мальчикам - их делать) Это вредно... Сейчас почему-то у меня в голове песня Лепса (кстати, как Вам Лепс, как исполнитель?) - Рюмка водки... Лепс талантлив, я думаю)

А курить... Если не курите, то и начинать не стоит! Я за здоровый образ жизни) и Вам советую... )))

----------


## grigorenko

> ... Я за здоровый образ жизни) и Вам советую... )))


Я вроде бы тоже не враг своему здоровью.
Но все-таки, полагаю, курение в отдельных ситуациях не возброняется, и даже "полезно" (в частности, для поддержания застольной беседы).
Для некоторых людей курение - необходимая повседневная потребность. Так зачем в этом себе отказывать, коль хочется-я-я
По большому счету в жизни многое вредно. К примеру, жирная пища, переедание, малая подвижность. Но, увы, так много любителей посидеть за столом и поесть "от пуза", либо посидеть у компа, либо в душной пивной пивка попить, и т.п.
Посему каждый выбирает сам и эту пагубную сласть - курить, или не курить.

----------


## Smile-smaile

> Я вроде бы тоже не враг своему здоровью.
> Но все-таки, полагаю, курение в отдельных ситуациях не возброняется, и даже "полезно" (в частности, для поддержания застольной беседы).
> Для некоторых людей курение - необходимая повседневная потребность. Так зачем в этом себе отказывать, коль хочется-я-я
> По большому счету в жизни многое вредно. К примеру, жирная пища, переедание, малая подвижность. Но, увы, так много любителей посидеть за столом и поесть "от пуза", либо посидеть у компа, либо в душной пивной пивка попить, и т.п.
> Посему каждый выбирает сам и эту пагубную сласть - курить, или не курить.


Согласна. Многие люди, кстати, которые в повседневной жизни не курят, смело закуривают за столом, на праздниках, днях рождениях и т.д...
Часто замечала...

----------

